# RIP Dobby



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

Dobby died some time last night.  

Just yesterday morning, he was swimming around like normal, wiggling for his food. When I got home last night, he was still alive, but very still. Just floating inside his pagoda, then later resting on the plants. When I got up this morning, I couldn't find him at first, I turned his jar round and found him lying at the bottom behind the plant roots. 

The ammonia and nitrate levels in his water were still low, so I guess it must have just been his time. I don't know for sure how old he was, but he was at least a year old when I adopted him.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. ):


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

awww poor dear...he got some love though, it was just his time


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost him!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

My eyes nearly popped out of my head when I saw that Dobby died... I'm sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful fish and he got a good life. But even though he died so soon after getting him, he gave you a taste of the Betta addiction. It's like he had a purpose in life and fulfilled it...


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, Baylee. I was surprised he went so quickly. One morning he was fine, the next he was gone. But maybe it was better that way, I guess sometimes Bettas are listless for a whole week before they go.

I'm just about ready to get another Betta. I've come to terms with another, new fish swimming around in Dobby's jar, in his pagoda. Maybe I'll go later today (Sunday)... I'm hoping to find a white one, but I'm also open to different colors.

His name will either be Penfold or Pip, depending on what he looks like.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yep, thanks to Dobby another Betta will be rescued and put into a good home instead of one of those little cup sized homes or dying in the cup at the store. 

I hope you find the one you're looking for. Remember... we'll want pics!


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

What I think you could do is try gettin a diffrent house for the new betta. Kinda like the pagoda was Dobbys and now the new guy has his own new home.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

ChicagoPete said:


> What I think you could do is try gettin a diffrent house for the new betta. Kinda like the pagoda was Dobbys and now the new guy has his own new home.


yeah! and you could have the pagoda on a shelf or something...maybe with a picture of Dobby...like a lil memorial =D


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Thats what I was thinkin but couldn't put to words lol.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

A memorial shelf with his pagoda sounds like a great idea.
I know I will have to do that with Abacus' floating log. If I ever put it in another tank after he passes he would be glaring at the back of my head all the way from heaven for the rest of my life. lol
(just in case it was confusing, Abacus is not dead.)
R.I.P. little Dobby. We hardly knew you, but you were one of the memorable BettaFish.com Bettas.


----------



## B3TTA LUVA (Feb 13, 2011)

*Dobby is now in the big fish tak in the sky :BIGangel:*
*it was his time....*


----------



## Iziezi (Nov 5, 2010)

Awww, thanks everybody. I still miss Dobby, but I don't have space to make a memorial for him, or the money to buy another decoration. :-(

So I've come to terms with another Betta living in Dobby's home. It's kind of like when your family sells your Grandparent's house after they pass away. That's your house, with lots of wonderful memories, but another family moves in, and it's not your house anymore.

I still miss Dobby, but I got another baby Betta yesterday, his name is Penfold. He's so beautiful, and filling in the empty space that Dobby left behind.


----------

